# Any other differences??? ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 Vs. ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3



## 20mmrain (Oct 29, 2011)

I recently got a MSI Z68A-GD80 (Gen 3) Motheroard from New Egg. The 1st one showed up with Dead Nic ports and Unstable..... the replacement showed up unstable as well plus with even more issues than the 1st board. Needless to say I am giving up on MSI and going to return it. 
So the two boards I was looking at to possibly replace the crummy MSI board was....The *ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3* and the *Asus ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3*. The first ones price is $200 (Normally $219) the second ones price is $179.
But after looking at these two boards it seems the only difference between the two is that the *ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 * has a reset switch on the PCB, two extra 6GB SATA ports, and maybe a two more USB ports. 
To me while money isn't really the issue.... this does seem like a good reason just to save $20 to $30 Bucks. 

So what my question is ..... does anyone else know any other reason I should not just save the $20 Bucks and get the cheaper of the two. Are there any other differences???


ADD:   I am also looking at the Asus P8Z68 Deluxe but I know the differences there.... so no need to bring that board into the mix.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 30, 2011)

I am assuming the silence is my thoughts are correct..... Unless anyone has anything thanks


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 30, 2011)

I think there is an audio difference too, but other than that you are right.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 30, 2011)

I appreciate the comment... I might just pick one up.


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 30, 2011)

what about this?

ASUS P8P67 WS REVOLUTION LGA 1155 Intel P67 / NVID...

slot config, WS mobo for the price. you can read the review here

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/01/05/asus_p8p67_ws_revolution_motherboard_review/7


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like you really are unlucky. Besides the Maximus IV Extreme-Z, that's the best Z68 board out there.

And ASUS (like Gigabyte) apparently "cheats" with Turbo Boost, so because of that [H]ardOCP doesn't include the MSI boards (which doesn't "cheat") in their comparisons with the ASUS and Gigabyte boards.


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 30, 2011)

he has no use for z68. he already has an SSD so onboard ssd is no go.

rain, get a better p67 like the one i linked to


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies..... I have already owned a Asus Maximus Extreme IV P67 Flavor.... Sold that because I wanted to go with a PCIe 3.0 Board..... Possibly to avoid upgrading the my board again for Ivy Bridge. I loved my Asus board.....
I also last gen owned a MSI GD65 and GD80 Socket 1156 Boards..... I loved them that is why I went with MSI this time. But in terms of MSI's new stuff here is the issue... Besides them being generally unstable...
Their new BIOS is a Joke not only is it glitchy MSI are missing things......* like readings on Important voltages!* For example PLL and System Agent you can set them both. But you can not tell what the real read out is.
You might ask yourself why would I have my doubts whether these voltages that I manually set were correct.... well here is why. Setting your Vcore to 1.312 will be really 1.29 in windows environment but it will read 1.32 in MSI voltage Control Center. Setting your DRAM to 1.52 will read 1.488 In windows but will read 1.55 In MSI Control Center. 
Plus the list goes on with the voltages.... not to mention those readings are inaccurate compared to the voltage read points.  
Now back to the PLL and System Agent voltage..... First of all it is horrible the BIOS will not list these Voltages. These are both important voltages.... PLL for overclocking.... and System Agent for stability....and so your CPU doesn't die. If you leave the voltages on *Auto* (Vcore/Dram/I-O) they will overvolt so high it is ridiculous. So if those voltages go so high when leaving them on auto (and overclocking) what makes me think the SA voltage isn't doing the same thing? 
Last with the SA voltage.... the only place I can get an Idea of what that is set too is in MSI Control Panel. According to that MSI set the SA voltage at a Default of 0.85. Which is below Intel's spec. Most boards keep it at a minimum of 0.925 which is really where it is supposed to be. Now I would manually change that... but because of the other voltage indiscretions.... I can't trust that what I am changing it too is correct. 
Sure those are not really big deals.... but if one of your sales points are to be overclocking you think you would make sure to have your ducks in a row with that. 
Last like I said those are just all the minor complaints that hasn't even touched on the real issues of stability that I won't go over.
So.... now that is my rant.... Sure I loved MSI at one time.... but they have fallen far from the tree. I am not the only complaining about this by the way too. So I doubt it is just a unlucky problem.

Back to the Motherboards though.... Yeah the P67 Motherboards are great.... But since I am wanting PCIe 3.0 *(No matter how irrelevant it is right now)* I am trying to stick with a board with that. So my choices are still the same ones as I listed before.... or what do you guys think of the Gigiabyte Sniper???? Good Bad Ugly???

Here's the ones I am looking at.... let me hear from you guys on these....
 ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 
 ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3
 ASUS  P8Z68 Deluxe
 Gigabyte Sniper 
 AS ROCK Extreme 7 GEN 3

Thanks guys let me know what you think from those


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 30, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> For example PLL and System Agent you can set them both. But you can not tell what the real read out is.



Did you forget about the DMM measuring block?  MSI boards are meant for hardcore clocking, so you need to use hardcore tools to make the most of those boards. To me, sound liek you needed a BIOS update.







I'm enjoying the G1.Sniper2, for sure. A bit expensive, but it works well for me. Once you have it in your hands, and feel the weight of the board, with all the cooling removed...you'd understand. Without playing with one, I don't think they give the right impression..I wasn't too impressed with the cooling design or colours, but once I got it in my hands...I got that board reviewed ASAP so I could use it in my gaming rig.


If ya want ASUS, go with the Deluxe board..I know you like the high-end ones.


AsRock, i decline to comment on.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 30, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Did you forget about the DMM measuring block?  MSI boards are meant for hardcore clocking, so you need to use hardcore tools to make the most of those boards.
> 
> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/Z68A-GD65-G3/images/meter_in_small.jpg
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response.... Yeah I did use the Measuring Blocks.... Who knows I might just be unlucky and got two horrible boards.... It might just be my anger talking right now....But that still doesn't excuse the lack of being able to read certain important voltages. I appreciate the thought though...

As far as the boards.... Yeah I am a Gigabyte Fan boy honestly.... but is the Killer Nic card really worth the extra price??? I really want to justify that board.

I think it has come down to the Asus PZ68 V-Pro, The deluxe, and the sniper....

Agreed on the AS Rock I don't know why I was even considering it


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 30, 2011)

Killer NIC..it did boost my download by like 2%. Yippie. I am not particularily fond of it, but really, it's not worse, so I do not care either way. There's no negative side to it, for me.

The X-Fi has good sound, for sure. I think an external X-Fi might be a bit better...hard to say. Depends ont he OPAMPs and such. It is significantly better than most of the other onboard solutions on the boards I got here though.


I look at the G1.Sniper2 this way...$50 for the KillerNIC, $50 for the X-fi...removed makes this a $250 board. Are the remaining parts of the board worth $250?

Like I said, once you have the board in hand, and feel the weight of it...I think you'll agree that yes, it's worth it. I continue to be impressed by it, for sure.

I dunno that everyone will be into the Green LED's on the VRM cooler, that highlights the VGAs, but since you use nV cards already, I think you could build a killer rig that looks damn sweet.

And keep in mind, I am definitely not a Gigabyte fanboy...don't realyl liek the old-style BIOS, but the G1.Sniper2 won me over. I'm just a little bit concerned about hte whole PCIe 3.0/BIOS thing/rumour..time will tell. That is the one thing that makes me hesitate, but at the same time, all teh PCIe 3.0 boards have me a bit hesitant.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks again you have been a really big help.... It will give me something to mow over while I am taking the kids trick or treating. I am gonna order today.... I will report back once I do.

As far as the Green LEDs and the board style.... I actually really like it. I know some don't but I thought it was freaking great when it released. Alright man thanks again and check back later if your interested in what I got.


----------

